# Dove hunting



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I dont no about all the other states opening dove seasons but mine opens today im alrtie going but just wwanted to say make sure your safe but have fun...


----------



## younggun308 (Aug 30, 2007)

hi mine opens today too i just got back from the field and my son is cleaning our doves, i shot about 20 he shot about 10 write me back and ill give u some advice :sniper:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Yea im gunna need it i shot a big zero today out of three hours that might be since i shot once!!!!! people ran the feild dry this morning farmer sadi there was way over 100 trucks lining the feild said it looked like a football game stadium.... i saw about 5dove all together

some guy every time he shot he pepeered a brand new 07 chevy its side looked like bair metal when i was buy my truck he hsot 6 times 5 times hit the truck it was terrible..... Im changing feilds tommorow morning


----------



## younggun308 (Aug 30, 2007)

make sure u use a decoy next time and a 20 gauge
:beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If anyone here gets abunch and are going to cook some soon and are wanting to try something new try slowcooking them and then pulling the meat away and use some barbeque sauce and have a barbeque sandwich. I've only got one dove so far and don't want to waste all my dove on something I don't like.


----------

